# My first Melomel



## fivebk (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got done starting the first melomel I have ever made. It is a Blueberry Melomel.I have talked about starting one for quite awhile and finally got all the ingredients together. 

Here's the recipe


6 GallonBlueberry Melomel12/ 21 /09


15 lbs.Honey adjust to get SG to 1.095
15 lbs.BlueberriesSteam juiced=6 qts.
2 Qts.Blueberry juice (store Bought )
Water to 6 gallons less 3 qts.
Acid Blendto.60 TA
10 tsp Yeast Nutrient
3 tspYeast Energizer 
6 tspPectic Enzyme 
2 packets71B – 1122Wine Yeast




Dissolve Honey in warm water in primary bucket. Add juice and stir . Adjust acid as needed. Add remaining ingredients except yeast. Wait 12 hrs , make a starter and add to must.

NOTE:Only add 3 Qts.Steamedjuice in primary and remaining juice when racked to glass 


How does it look? any suggestions?With my water being low in nutrients I have to add extra. I will also add this in stages.

Here are some pics
















BOB


----------



## vcasey (Dec 21, 2009)

That looks really good, just be patient and in a couple of years this will be fantastic. You can use some of the must (unless you put kmeta in it) to go on and get that starter going. I'll normally get the starter cooking a couple of days before I put together the rest of the mix so I know its ready to get to work. 
VC


----------



## fivebk (Dec 21, 2009)

No K-Meta, Thanks I'll go make a starter right now!!

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Dec 22, 2009)

Yesterday about 12:30pm I made a starter with about 1 1/2 qts. of must and 2 packets of 71B-1122 yeast. By 9:00pm last night it was cooking right along. I added it to the primary and at 7:00am this morning it was already chugging along happily











BOB


----------



## paubin (Dec 27, 2009)

I would save some of the juice to use as an f-pack for after you finsh fermenting and stabilize. Warm it to room temp and let some pectin enzyme work on it for a bit then freeze till yur ready for it.


Pete


----------



## fivebk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a question. I started fermentation and It went great.When the SG got to 1.020 I transfered the wine to Glass and added 3 more qts. of juice. How long does the pectic enzyme work in a wine? Since I added more juice will I need to add more enzyme? The SG was at.997 this morning. I will check it a couple more times , but I think it has finished fermentation.

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2009)

You don't need to add anymore P/E. The best thing you can do now is cover this baby up and hide it for 3 months, then rack it and let it sit. Please keep in mind I usually will let my meads sit in the secondary for a year or 2.
VC


----------



## fivebk (Dec 30, 2009)

VC , 

When I transfered to glass all the yeast came too. Do I need to rack off the Gross lees , or just leave them where they are ?

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Dec 30, 2009)

It'll be fine for a bit, but I would rack it off the gross lees in a couple of months. Adding the extra juice will keep the yeast happy and busy so the mel will be fine. 
VC


----------



## fivebk (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks VC

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Dec 30, 2009)

Slobbering !!!!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 5, 2010)

More questions, would my blueberry melomel like some oak? If so what kind do you suggest? can you tell me what the oak will add? When should I add it? 

Sorry for all the questions,

BOB


----------



## hartm (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks great!
Oak is usually good with meads, but I'm not sure I would use it with a melomel. Maybe some of the more experienced meaders would have a better idea.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 5, 2010)

fivebk said:


> More questions, would my blueberry melomel like some oak? If so what kind do you suggest? can you tell me what the oak will add? When should I add it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please ask away! Oak and Mels work well together and I'll bet yours would love some, for this one I would go with a med. toast oak (your choice of nationality). I usually just add mine in when aging. For me oak just seems to help the mead finish nicely and makes the mead seem complete and it'll add the same characteristics that you would expect in a wine.
VC


----------



## fivebk (Oct 28, 2010)

I filtered and bottled my Blueberry Melomel last week and made some labels.

Here are some pics















BOB


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2010)

Yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## BonnieJoy (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful wine. Beautiful Labes. Love it in the frosted bottles. Classy!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2010)

And the taste???????


----------



## fivebk (Oct 28, 2010)

Wade, the taste is rather good for still being very young and I'm sure it will get better ( if I can leave it alone ) then again I do have 29 bottles of it








BOB


----------



## CajunJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Bob, that looks outstanding! great job on the labels and the mead.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome. what is the abv of this one?


----------



## fivebk (Nov 24, 2010)

Right around 12 percent

BOB


----------

